# اريد شراء تلفيزيون - بما تنصحونى



## كليماندوس (17 مايو 2016)

*سلام و نعمة رب المجد 
تكون مع جميعكم

كما العنوان - اريد شراء تليفزيون قبلما يهل علينا شهر رمضان " بغلائه "
فبما تنصحونى من الانواع الموجوده حاليا و ماذا اراعى عند الشراء ...

عندى تليفزيون " توشيبا " كنت شاريه فى 6 / 1998 و كان صوته قوى و كذلك الوانه رائعة 
لكن بذات يوم فوجئت بإنحسار الصورة مركزه كشريط مضغوط لامع جدا بوسط الشاشة تماما
المشكل فى تصليحه هو حجمة الكبير علاوه على حملة ذهابا و ايابا - لكن عدا ذلك فلا توجد مشكلة
علاوه على مشاهدتى لاجيال حديثة من التلفيزيونات مثل الـ LCD يمكن حملها على الارجل داخل سيارة اُجرة " تاكسى " - لذا نويت شراء واحد جديد 
فا اريد مشورتكو 

و لكم منى جزيل الشكر " مقدما "
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 مايو 2016)

*ح اتابع عشان أستفيد 

لكن أنا ما عنديش معلومة *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 مايو 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]تلفزيونات الـ *​*LED**[FONT=&quot] متوفرة وبكل الأحجام*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ميزانيتك كام الأول ؟ علشان تقدر تحدد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا زى حالاتك بابحث عن تلفزيون ...لكن أنا مش مستعجل لأن عندى الـ [/FONT]**SONY**[FONT=&quot] الأوريجينال 42 بوصة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعد بحث كتير وسؤال الأصدقاء والمعارف والتُجار[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنصحك بالتالى :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أبعد عن تلفزيونات (سكاى)  و (جاك) و ( جروهى ) بُعّد المشرقيِّن والمَغربيِّن [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأسعار المعقولة فى أنواع : أريون – تورنيدو – أية تى أية – يونيون أير - ترومان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يليهم طبعاً السامسونج – توشيبا – [/FONT]**L.G*​ *[FONT=&quot]خد بالك ( السامسونج ) أسم ع الفاضى وموضة ودلع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى هتلاقى أمكانياته هى هى فى (التورنيدو) و (الترومان)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والأعلى من السامسونج وبجدارة [/FONT]**L.G*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أما بقى لو ميزانيتك حلوة ومستبيع وناوى على خراب مالطة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و ( بعدك يا دماغى ما طلعتش شمس )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عليك وعلى ( الباناسونيك ) تلفزيون فاجر فجر السنين ...الميلادية والهجرية
:closedeye:closedeye:closedeye

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]التلفزيونات الـ ( سمارت ) اللى بيدخلك ع النت ( واى – فاى ) أغلى طبعاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنزل شوف بنفسك ولف على مهلك وقارن وأعرف عدد مخارج / مداخل الصوت والفيديو وأنواعها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أعرف ملفات الفيديو اللى بيشغلها ( دى مهمة لو عايز تتفرج من الفلاشة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو البياع ما يعرفش أطلب منه الكتالوج وأقرا بنفسك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
ولاحظ أنه مش كل التلفزيونات عندها مخرج أريال أرضى [/FONT]**RF*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفيه تلفزيونات مدمج فيها ريسيفر ... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المحلات اللى عندها فاريتى كتير ( راديو طلعت ) ( صادكو ) ( القاهرة للمبيعات ) ( رايا شوب ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أسال عن الضمان [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]( أقله سنتين ) لغاية خمس سنوات [/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (17 مايو 2016)

تمام هتابع علشان تلفزيونى من جوازى لحد ناو متغيرش  عاوزين نجدد قريب قولوا يارب

بس مكتبتوش اسعار ؟!  انزلوا بالاسعار بقا بس بشويش علشان متخضش


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 مايو 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]باقى النصائح ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لو التلفزيون بيشغل ملفات الفيديو التالية [/FONT]*​ *avi – 3gp – mpg – flv – wmv**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى فى الجون[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]لكن طبعاً مش كله بيشغل الملفات دى كلها 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]+
 [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مافيش تلفزيون بيشغل ملفات [/FONT]**mp4*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنها مقصورة على الأندرويد فقط [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فيه تلفزيونات أندرويد نزلت السوق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن مش قادر أفتى لك لأن مافيش حد أعرفه جربها وقالى[/FONT]*​ 


soul & life قال:


> تمام هتابع علشان تلفزيونى من جوازى لحد ناو متغيرش  عاوزين نجدد قريب قولوا يارب
> 
> بس مكتبتوش اسعار ؟!  انزلوا بالاسعار بقا بس بشويش علشان متخضش


 *[FONT=&quot]هننزلوا بالأسعار ....حاتر 
[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 مايو 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]سامسونج 32 بوصة = 2400*​​ *[FONT=&quot]سمارت أندرويد 32 بوصة = 1600*​​ *L.G **[FONT=&quot]32 بوصة = 2300[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ترومان 40 بوصة (عادى) = 2500[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سامسونج 40 بوصة = 3500[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سامسونج 40 بوصة + ريسيفر مدمج = 4900[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يونيون أير ( سمارت ) 43 بوصة = 2800[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تورنيدو 43 بوصة = 3000[/FONT]*​ *L.G **[FONT=&quot]43 بوصة = 4800[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ترومان 48 بوصة (عادى) = 3500[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تورنيدو (سمارت) 50 بوصة = 4300[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أية تي أية 50 بوصة = 3000[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أريون 50 بوصة = 4150[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
كدة الأسعار للماركات المعقولة تتراوح ما بين 2000 الى 4500

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الباناسونيك [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بقى بيبدأ أصغر تلفزيون فيه ( 32 بوصة )  بـ 2500[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لغاااااااااااااااااااااااية 18 ألف بث
:t33::t33::t33:
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وفيه أسعار تانية لا داعى لذكرها [FONT=&quot]علشان مانسمعوش كلمة وحشة 
:new6::new6::new6:
[/FONT][/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (17 مايو 2016)

يااااااااااا حلااااااااااااااااوة ده كده بعدزيادة الاسعار ولا لسه فى زيادة


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 مايو 2016)

*انا عندى شاشه hisense 32 led
*
*






 ليها عندى 16 شهر تقريبا هى مش سمارت بس ده مش عيب لان الريسيفر عندى بيشغل فيديو وmp3 وكما فيه امكانيةالتشغيل على النت
كمان انا علقت  الشاشه على حامل فوق الكمبيوتر وبالتالى بقىبسهوله بستخدمها بديل لشاشة الكمبيوتر لحضور الافلام والمسلسلات
كمان المهم لما تشترى شاشه تكون
full hd
لان كده هتضمن اعلى تعداد نقطى للبوصه الواحده
كماان ياريت تبتعد عن الاحجام الكبيرهلان كل مابيزيد حجم الشاشه كل ماقنوات الsdبتظهر بصوره اقل وضوع
معلومه شاشات ال lg حازت على ثقة العالم فلو كانت متوفره عندك اشتريها ةانت مغمض
ملحوظه شاشات تقنيةالcrvey غاليه جدا ومش بتزيد الا  فى زاوية الرؤيه بدال ماهى 180 فى الشات العاديه ببتوصل ل 270 دى صورتها
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 مايو 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]ناو واحد قالى أن التلفزيون السمارت بيشغل ملفات *​*mp4*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا مش متأكد من المعلومة لأنها طالعة من بياع 
[/FONT]*​:t33::t33::t33:​
*[FONT=&quot]لكن عموماً عايز تعرف قوة السوفت وير لأى شاشة بطريقة عملية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أسمع مجرب ( عن تجربة بقى )[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الطريقة الأولى ( الغتاتة – لو أنت زبون مدقدق ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هات فلاشة ما تقلش عن 8 جيجا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كربسها أغانى على فيديوهات ( أملاها بغباء ) وحطها فى الـ [/FONT]**USB**[FONT=&quot] بتاع الشاشة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو أخد وقت أكتر من دقيقة علشان يقراها ...يبقى السوفت وير بعافية حبتين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو قعد يحمل.. يحمل.. يحمل.. يحمل ...يبقى السوفت وير ( بكاكا داسا )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وغالباً هتسب الدين لو أنت من النوع الزرزور زى حالاتى ...[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الطريقة التانية ( لو انت بياع نصاب حبتين )[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هات فلاشة 2 جيجا – حملها ملف فيديو نونو مايزيدش عن كوالتى [/FONT]**360p*​ *[FONT=&quot]بس طبعاً تكون عارف نوع الملف اللى بتقراه الشاشة ..والفيديو نفسه ما يزيدش عن 5 دقايق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بمجرد الشاشة ما تشم الفلاشة ... بتقراها دوغرى 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ملحوظة للبياعين المحترفين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يفضل فيديو كليب بتاع أحمد شيبة " آه لو لعبت يا زهر " [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى فيه الرقاصة الجديدة دى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويفضل ما يكونش مع الزبون المودام [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو فيديو كليب " كات بيرى " بث دة نازل [/FONT]**720p*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويفضل بررررضه ... ما يكونش مع الزبون المودام 
[/FONT]*​:t33::t33::t33:


*[FONT=&quot]شكلى كدة باعلم الناس النصب 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وباحرضهم ع الفسق والفجور[/FONT]*​ 
​:new6::new6::new6:​ [/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 مايو 2016)

soul & life قال:


> يااااااااااا حلااااااااااااااااوة ده كده بعدزيادة الاسعار ولا لسه فى زيادة


 *[FONT=&quot]لا مافيش زيادة قبل رمضان *​​ *[FONT=&quot]غالباً هيبقى فيه عروض وخصومات على التلفزيونات بالعبيط[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المهم ...أوعى تاخدى أى عرض أجهزة من " كارفور " [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنهم بينزلوا الفرز التانى بتاع أى ماركة[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 مايو 2016)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *انا عندى شاشه hisense 32 led*


 *[FONT=&quot]دى ماركة محترمة برضه ..بس أنا مجربتهاش لأن غالباً الوكيل مش بيوزعها برة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مركز البيع والصيانة فى مكرم عبيد مدينة نصر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عارضين شوية شاشات حلوة باشوفها وأنا معدى عليهم 
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (17 مايو 2016)

سامسونج المدمج الريسرفر
بيريحك ريموت واحد ومش محتاج ريسرفر
....
فيه شاشات بتشترى الشاشة وبتركب فيها قطعة الريسرفر بس ب
2 ريموت
والاستاذ عبود تفضل بوضع الاسعار لك
شكرا


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 مايو 2016)

*مجدداالشااشه مش ضرورى تكون  سمارت لان الريسيفر هيخليها سمارت بسهوله  وبدون الفرق الجامد فى السعر بيين الشاشه  سمارت وغيرها
*


----------



## paul iraqe (17 مايو 2016)

*الاستاذ كليماندوس

كما كتبت لحضرتك قبلا اعتقد بأن تلفزيون LED i iهو أفضل 

واجمل واحدث من LCD 

طبعا معلوماتي التي سأكتبها لحضرتك هي عن العراق تحديدا

طيب -

قبل فترة اشتريت تلفزيون من نوع سامسونغ حجم 46

وبسعر 520 دولار وهذا هو السعر الرسمي من فرع الشركة 

الموجود في بغداد ومن نوع LED

الذي تبحث عنه حضرتك ( في العراق ) يعتبر قديم جدا الان



عندي نصيحة لحضرتك جدا مهمة
-----------------------------------

اي جهاز كهربائي سوف تشتريه خذ معه ( جهاز الحماية ) الذي 

يوضع في المصدر الكهربائي - او اشتري متسعة كهربائية كالتي 

تربط مع الكومبيوتر UPS لان الكهرباء غير مستقرة مما تؤدي 

الى احتراق الشاشة وخصوصا التيوب بتاعهة


ولي عودة اخرى

وبالتوفيق 

:36_3_11:
*


----------



## كليماندوس (18 مايو 2016)

قال و يقولو المنتدى موش نشيط !!!

وضعت الموضوع بالامس و توقعت  آلاقى رد او اثنين على الاكثر و امامى فترة انتظار هذا بخلاف ما سالاقيه على ارض الواقع عند الشراء


نمسك الخشب / و الى الامام دائما يا احلى منتدى
- - - 
لى عوده للرد على كل احد شرف و بارك بدخوله لموضوعى


----------



## Maran+atha (18 مايو 2016)

شكرا لسؤالك اخى الحبيب كليماندوس
أن كنت تريد شاشة حديثة متطورة
فاشتري تليفزيون samsung smart tv
المستقبل سيكون للشاشة السمارت التى يمكن توصيلها بواسطة wi-fi
وسامسونج في الشاشات معروف عنها أنها جيدة الصنع وسعرها منافس لأنها تجمع فى مصر
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معك دائما
فيحافظ عليك ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل أمنياتك للأبد آمين.


----------



## grges monir (18 مايو 2016)

> *L.G **[FONT=&quot]32 بوصة = 2300*​​


انا جايب التلفزيون دة لسة من 3 شهور ب 2100 من التوكيل:yahoo:[/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (18 مايو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لا مافيش زيادة قبل رمضان *​​ *[FONT=&quot]غالباً هيبقى فيه عروض وخصومات على التلفزيونات بالعبيط[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المهم ...أوعى تاخدى أى عرض أجهزة من " كارفور " [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنهم بينزلوا الفرز التانى بتاع أى ماركة[/FONT]*​[/FONT]



طيب كويس انك لحقتنى احنا متعودين نشترى الاجهزة من كارفور  جددت التلاجه والبوتجاز من هناك:thnk0001:
بس يعنى ايه فرز تانى للاجهزة ؟


----------



## grges monir (18 مايو 2016)

soul & life قال:


> طيب كويس انك لحقتنى احنا متعودين نشترى الاجهزة من كارفور  جددت التلاجه والبوتجاز من هناك:thnk0001:
> بس يعنى ايه فرز تانى للاجهزة ؟


زيى السيراميك كدة
الجودة اقل  وممكن تلاقى عيوب عيوب تصنيع مع التشغيل بعد فترة صغيرة فى الجهاز


----------



## grges monir (18 مايو 2016)

سؤالى انا بقى
هو محدش جايب سيرة شاشات توشيبا لية ؟؟؟؟؟؟
انا عندى شاشة توشيبا 24 جميلة برضة


----------



## joeseph.jesus (18 مايو 2016)

بداية اقولك ربنا يوفقك باختيار الشاشة 
الافضل لو الفلوس مش هتفرق معاك اختار lg فعلا بجدارة رائعه وسيبك من السامسونج لانها اسم علي الفاضي كما تفضل الاخ عبود
و لو عاوز حاجة برضه كويسة السوني او الباناسونيك رائعين جدا 
بس سعرهم اعلي .
موجود ب lg  تقنية ال3d و السمارت لو تحب تشتري بحيث انه يفضل معاك فترة كافية بدون تبديل و يفضل ايضا 4k  عشان ده المستقبل للشاشات 
بس الاسعار صراحة مش عارف بمصر كام .
وبالتوفيق .


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 مايو 2016)

*ولو حضرتك عندك امكانيات ماديه ماحصلتش مع  حد من اعضاء المنتدى الغلابه ممكن تشوف حديبعتلك دى من بره مصر*
*[YOUTUBE]p2K15pi1eyU[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## كليماندوس (19 مايو 2016)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *ولو حضرتك عندك امكانيات ماديه ماحصلتش مع  حد من اعضاء المنتدى الغلابه ممكن تشوف حديبعتلك دى من بره مصر*
> *[YOUTUBE]p2K15pi1eyU[/YOUTUBE]*​







*دا الموضوع كبر قوى قوى*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 مايو 2016)

soul & life قال:


> طيب كويس انك لحقتنى احنا متعودين نشترى الاجهزة من كارفور  جددت التلاجه والبوتجاز من هناك:thnk0001:
> بس يعنى ايه فرز تانى للاجهزة ؟


 *[FONT=&quot]لأ أنا مافهمش فى البوتجازات والتلاجات مش هقدر أفتي لك*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن – عامةً - الفرق بيبقى فى الكومبوننت ( المكونات الداخلية )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]هنا بنتكلم عن ( سوفت وير ) وألكترونيات داخلة فى مكونات المُنتج نفسه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى مثلاً ...شاشة اللآنسر شارك الأصلى أغلى بحوالى 1200 جنيه عن التقليد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فرق السعر الكبير دة هو ( السوفت وير ) وكشفه سهل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شغل الراديو يا معلم وشغل ( الفور فلاشر ) بتاع العربية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو سمعت ( تشييك تشك ..تشييك تشك .. تشييك تشك ) فى سماعات العربية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى توصيلات الجهاز اللى بتدخل على الكونتاكت معمولة تحت بير السلم[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وعندنا فى مصر ( الصنايعى دايماً على حق ) يقولك دة محتاج ( كتاوت ) يا باشا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ياللا يا أبن الكتاوت ...هتشتغلنى ؟!!![/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## كليماندوس (24 مايو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]تلفزيونات الـ *​*LED**[FONT=&quot] متوفرة وبكل الأحجام*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ميزانيتك كام الأول ؟ علشان تقدر تحدد*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا زى حالاتك بابحث عن تلفزيون ...لكن أنا مش مستعجل لأن عندى الـ *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *SONY**[FONT=&quot] الأوريجينال 42 بوصة*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعد بحث كتير وسؤال الأصدقاء والمعارف والتُجار*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]أنصحك بالتالى :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> أبعد عن تلفزيونات (سكاى)  و (جاك) و ( جروهى ) بُعّد المشرقيِّن والمَغربيِّن [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأسعار المعقولة فى أنواع : أريون – تورنيدو – أية تى أية – يونيون أير - ترومان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يليهم طبعاً السامسونج – توشيبا – [/FONT]**L.G*​ *[FONT=&quot]خد بالك ( السامسونج ) أسم ع الفاضى وموضة ودلع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى هتلاقى أمكانياته هى هى فى (التورنيدو) و (الترومان)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والأعلى من السامسونج وبجدارة [/FONT]**L.G*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> أما بقى لو ميزانيتك حلوة ومستبيع وناوى على خراب مالطة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و ( بعدك يا دماغى ما طلعتش شمس )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عليك وعلى ( الباناسونيك ) تلفزيون فاجر فجر السنين ...الميلادية والهجرية
> :closedeye:closedeye:closedeye
> ...





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]باقى النصائح ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لو التلفزيون بيشغل ملفات الفيديو التالية [/FONT]*​ *avi – 3gp – mpg – flv – wmv**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى فى الجون[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]لكن طبعاً مش كله بيشغل الملفات دى كلها
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]+
> ...






عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]سامسونج 32 بوصة = 2400*​​ *[FONT=&quot]سمارت أندرويد 32 بوصة = 1600*​​ *L.G **[FONT=&quot]32 بوصة = 2300[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ترومان 40 بوصة (عادى) = 2500[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سامسونج 40 بوصة = 3500[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سامسونج 40 بوصة + ريسيفر مدمج = 4900[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يونيون أير ( سمارت ) 43 بوصة = 2800[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تورنيدو 43 بوصة = 3000[/FONT]*​ *L.G **[FONT=&quot]43 بوصة = 4800[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ترومان 48 بوصة (عادى) = 3500[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تورنيدو (سمارت) 50 بوصة = 4300[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أية تي أية 50 بوصة = 3000[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أريون 50 بوصة = 4150[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> كدة الأسعار للماركات المعقولة تتراوح ما بين 2000 الى 4500
> 
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الباناسونيك [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بقى بيبدأ أصغر تلفزيون فيه ( 32 بوصة )  بـ 2500[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لغاااااااااااااااااااااااية 18 ألف بث
> ...








*مجهود فريد ومميز

كلمه شُكر لا توفيك حقك على هذا الابداع و السخاء فى المعلومة

تقبل منى فائق التقدير و الاحترام و اجمل تحية*

*دائما مُميز فى ردودك و عطائك *



[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## كليماندوس (24 مايو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ناو واحد قالى أن التلفزيون السمارت بيشغل ملفات *​*mp4*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا مش متأكد من المعلومة لأنها طالعة من بياع
> *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​:t33::t33::t33:​
> *[FONT=&quot]لكن عموماً عايز تعرف قوة السوفت وير لأى شاشة بطريقة عملية*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]أسمع مجرب ( عن تجربة بقى )*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]الطريقة الأولى ( الغتاتة – لو أنت زبون مدقدق ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هات فلاشة ما تقلش عن 8 جيجا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كربسها أغانى على فيديوهات ( أملاها بغباء ) وحطها فى الـ [/FONT]**USB**[FONT=&quot] بتاع الشاشة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو أخد وقت أكتر من دقيقة علشان يقراها ...يبقى السوفت وير بعافية حبتين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو قعد يحمل.. يحمل.. يحمل.. يحمل ...يبقى السوفت وير ( بكاكا داسا )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وغالباً هتسب الدين لو أنت من النوع الزرزور زى حالاتى ...[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الطريقة التانية ( لو انت بياع نصاب حبتين )[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> ...


*واضح ان التمًيز له ناسه​*


[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## كليماندوس (24 مايو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لا مافيش زيادة قبل رمضان
> غالباً هيبقى فيه عروض وخصومات على التلفزيونات بالعبيط*


*يعنى انتظر ولا اشترى ديلوقتى ؟​*


----------



## كليماندوس (24 مايو 2016)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *انا عندى شاشه hisense 32 led
> *
> *
> 
> ...



*كُل الشُــــــــكر لحضرتك

و​*



​​​​​​​


----------



## كليماندوس (24 مايو 2016)

ناجح ناصح جيد قال:


> سامسونج المدمج الريسرفر
> بيريحك ريموت واحد ومش محتاج ريسرفر
> ....
> فيه شاشات بتشترى الشاشة وبتركب فيها قطعة الريسرفر بس ب
> ...



*اشكرك " جدا " على نصيحتك التى هى بالمُختصر المُفيد....

و​*


----------



## ohannes (24 مايو 2016)

اسعى الى التميز
واقتني تلفزيون ... بالاسود والابيض
بنظام ... بال و  سيكام

لمبات ... مش ترانزستور
​


----------



## soul & life (25 مايو 2016)

ohannes قال:


> اسعى الى التميز
> واقتني تلفزيون ... بالاسود والابيض
> بنظام ... بال و  سيكام
> 
> ...



:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 مايو 2016)

ohannes قال:


> اسعى الى التميز
> واقتني تلفزيون ... بالاسود والابيض
> بنظام ... بال و  سيكام
> 
> ...


*فعلا التلفزيون الابيض والاسود ليه ذكريات جميله جدا ممتنسيش *​


----------



## كليماندوس (27 مايو 2016)

ohannes قال:


> اسعى الى التميز
> واقتني تلفزيون ... بالاسود والابيض
> بنظام ... بال و  سيكام
> 
> ...


*بقالى اهو فتره " بدون اى تلفزيون - فيه اكتر من كدا " تميُز "​*


----------



## kawasaki (27 مايو 2016)

لو حضرتك من القاهره 
في مول البستان شاشات LCD استيراد الخارج 
سامسونج وسوني وال جي  ب 2000 و 2500

بالنسبه للجديد 
LG انقي واوضح صوره ممكن حضرتك تشوفها


----------



## +ماريا+ (27 مايو 2016)

انا عندى شاشه ال جى 32 بوصه 
من سبع سنين ولا فى يوم وقفت او اتعطلت 
بالعكس حالتها وصورتها ممتازة جدا جدا


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 مايو 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> انا عندى شاشه ال جى 32 بوصه
> من سبع سنين ولا فى يوم وقفت او اتعطلت
> بالعكس حالتها وصورتها ممتازة جدا جدا


*بخرى وخمسى بخرى وخمسى
*
*ممكن نعرف معدل التشغيل اليومى*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (27 مايو 2016)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *بخرى وخمسى بخرى وخمسى
> *
> *ممكن نعرف معدل التشغيل اليومى*​



هههههههههه 
لا فى الاجازة مش بيتقفل 
 على طول سات 7 كيدز وكوجى
 وماتشات الكوره ومسلسلات  كورى وتركى 
:yaka::yaka::yaka:
وانا  وجوزى مفيش وقت نتفرج


----------



## grges monir (28 مايو 2016)

[QUOTE  وماتشات الكوره ومسلسلات  كورى وتركى ][/QUOTE]
مفيش وقت تتفرجى
امال مين بيتفرج على الكورى والتركى 
العيال برضة ؟؟
قال مفيش وقت قال:ura1::smil15:


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 مايو 2016)

grges monir قال:


> [QUOTE  وماتشات الكوره ومسلسلات  كورى وتركى ]



مفيش وقت تتفرجى
امال مين بيتفرج على الكورى والتركى 
العيال برضة ؟؟
قال مفيش وقت قال:ura1::smil15:[/QUOTE]
*ههههههههههه شديد*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (28 مايو 2016)

هههههههههههههههه
تصدق قولت سمعان هو اللى هيسأل السؤال ده 
لكن سمعان دماغه مشغوله بيدور على بنت الحلال
لكن انت مستقر طبعا ومفيش حاجه تشغلك 
اللى بتفرج بنتى وهى طالعه تالته اعدادى يعنى انسه 
وصدقنى بنتى بتاعة حضانه برضه بتسمع مسلسلات تركى وكورى 
هما فين العيال دول كان زمان حاليا جيل ما يعلم بيه اللى ربنا 
العيل يرد عليك بكلام مقنع وانت متعرفش ترد عليه  
صدقنى بحس انى اولادى بيفكروا احسن منى 
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (28 مايو 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> تصدق قولت سمعان هو اللى هيسأل السؤال ده
> لكن سمعان دماغه مشغوله بيدور على بنت الحلال
> لكن انت مستقر طبعا ومفيش حاجه تشغلك
> ...


بعد الجواز الدماغ مفيش حاجة تشغلها 
نيو لوك دى ماريا ههههه
دة سمعان دلوقت دماغة فاضية مش بعد كدة ههههه
ربنا يخلليك العيال ويتفرجوا على التركى و الصينى كمان
بس مش يمنع انك بتاخدى مشهدين معاهم
والا مكنتيش عرفتى ان دة كورى مش صينى هههههههه


----------



## +ماريا+ (29 مايو 2016)

كل ده تركيز يا جرجس ده الجواز نصحك اوى 

انا عندى بنت 14 سنه وولد 15 سنه يعنى مراهقين
فلازم اتفرج معاهم واتابع اللى هما بيتبعوه 
يعنى زى غفير الدرك فى البيت ها مين على الكمبيوتر 
ها مين على التليفون ها مين على التلفزيون 
هههههههههههه
لأن الزمن والناس اللى بره مالهومش امان


----------



## grges monir (30 مايو 2016)

> كل ده تركيز يا جرجس ده الجواز نصحك اوى


معقولة الجواز بيعمل كدة ههههههه
وانا متفق معاكى ان الرقابة الواعية بدون تسلط يحسس الاولاد ان اللى قدامهم  صديقتهم وامهم مش عسكرى دة صح جدا فى الزمن دة


----------



## كليماندوس (6 يونيو 2016)

paul iraqe قال:


> *الاستاذ كليماندوس
> 
> كما كتبت لحضرتك قبلا اعتقد بأن تلفزيون LED i iهو أفضل
> 
> ...



*اشكرك على النصيحة الغالية خصوصا انها منك " صديقى العزيز "

و*


----------

